# Which sbf do I need?



## MtnXfreeride (Aug 31, 2011)

Im looking to root my artix and the only piece I dont understand is which sfb I have because it specifies different methods for each. Is there a place I can find this? My atrix is ~2 weeks old and I had to update to gingerbread when I got it. 
Thanks


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

As far as I know you can just use this method


----------



## ltdanno360 (Aug 31, 2011)

look for keneth pens pudding to flash from xda its only way im preaty sure without brick


----------



## loanerdave (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm probably going to go into more than you ever wanted to know, but I just want to make sure you understand where you're going. I know for me it makes a world of difference to know why instead of just how. When it comes to rooting there a few things to take into consideration. 1. The process of rooting: what is being done to accomplish root; 2. User changes with root access and 3. Are there ways to get back to stock?

1. We have two current ways to root our version (2.3.4 / AT&T 4.5.91). The way that I know the best is the one here: http://www.atrixforums.com/forum/mo...-versions-including-stock-locked-2-3-4-a.html For AT&T users on 2.3.4 there is no risk using this method. The root.img used was built with AT&T 2.3.4 files as the base, so it just writes those files over to our phone again along with the 4 files that are necessary for root access. For international users, or those still on AT&T 4.1.83 or before, it creates an issue that the wrong files are on their phones. The other method (found here: http://www.atrixforums.com/forum/be...-simplest-method-root-bell-atrix-2-3-4-a.html ), which is the method developed for the new Droid Bionic and D3, just happens to work on the Atrix. I don't know what it does or how it works, though, so I can't speak for what it does to the phone. That's why I haven't made a bigger deal out of it since it was pointed out by one of our Bell members that found that it worked; I just don't know enough about it. Fortunately for you you're on AT&T and you're up-to-date, so the first method has no ill effects for you.

2. Now, what you do with your phone with root access is completely up to you. Just keep in mind that 90% of changes made with root access change the phone in some way that can make a Motorola update fail. Motorola updates hash check most of the system files to make sure they are what they're supposed to be before they patch them. This insures that there are no compatibility issues with the patch, but also ends up effecting root users that have changed even one file to the point that it doesn't pass the hash check, something that doesn't necessarily hurt Motorola's feelings since technically "rooting voids the warranty." There's a few things you can remember to help get you phone back to stock easily for an update:

If you replace a file, or modify it's contents or code, always make a backup of the stock file by renaming like example.apk to example.apk.bak. This will help to go back and replace it again later if needed.
Don't delete "bloatware," just freeze it with Titanium Backup or Bloat Freezer. Some AT&T bloat can be deleted like any other user app, but if it can't just keep it and freeze it.

3. Sometimes the easiest way back to stock is just flashing a SBF file. Fortunately on AT&T we have most of our SBF already leaked and readily available in the community for download; a lot of other users aren't so lucky. We only currently have a "Service" SBF for 4.5.91, but it's good enough 90% of the time to return your /system partition to stock and it even leaves you users data and apps alone. A "Full" SBF would wipe your phone clean as if you'd never used it, which I actually prefer since it cleans a lot of errors caused by user data, but at least we have something. You can also choose to manually replace all of the altered system files and then manually unroot if you'd like to. You just have to remember all that you changed and then use the unroot instructions near the bottom of my guide. If you choose to use the other root method it has an unroot option built into it.

Here's a great thread if you need the SBF file and instructions on how to flash it: http://www.atrixforums.com/forum/motorola-atrix-help/5049-how-use-rsd-lite-flash-sbf-file-motorola-atrix.html. It won't overwrite any user files or settings. 
Sorry for being so wordy but a member over at AtrixForums.com sent me this and it made it so easy for me.

Sent via Rooted 2.3.4 Moto Atrix using Tapatalk


----------

